# Hi My name is Amyjean



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...39#post2680639

Here is the thread I started just today, and learned from Ms. Mom that this forum is a good place to be.
Sorry- but I just don't feel like typing what has happened all over again.
Just wanted to say hi. I am trying to prepare for what I need to address, but I don't think I am ready yet.
Small steps I guess.
thanks for listening.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Thank you AJ for sharing this thread with us over here.
I wouldn't of seen it otherwise.

I am sorry for the loss of your baby.
You are wanted and needed here, please come back and share more, if you need to.

Love, Peace and Hugs to you honey...
Jackie


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks Jackie for you words. Im just moving thru the motions right now. Trying to think about others and other things. I'll be back to talk soon. Its nice to have an ear, and shoulder nearby.

(ps- my friends call me AJ. Funny how you did too.)


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## aimcar (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Amy. I lost my baby on Valentine's Day. This is my second miscarriage, and for me, I tend to have to start recovering physically before I can really address the emotional part. Everyone deals with the grief of losing a baby differently, and if you are not ready to deal with your emotions yet, just worry about taking care of yourself physically.

This forum is very supportive so please know you can come here any time, and there will always be someone to listen and offer hugs.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

i am sorry about your loss

tara


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyjeans*
(ps- my friends call me AJ. Funny how you did too.)










I suppose I am one of those long lost friends....


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi again everyone. Thank you all for your kind words. The past events have left me feeling unusual. I guess I have mixed feelings or just sort of numb. This is the firsttime I have spoken about it with anyone accept my husband. He's a great listener.
Anyway, since the miscarriage, I have been still struggling with what happened. The week before it, I had that delightful rotavirus that is sweeping the country. I am also nursing a 4 month old. Could either of these things have contributed to the m/c? Not that I have any control over either, especially the latter...baby gotta eat.
My husband and I seem to have an unconciously decided spacing between our children.
The reason I say this is because I was pregnant between Sara (2yrs) and Sydney (4 mo) and that baby didn't survive.
I have been able to forgive myself for allowing our Ex-OB to convince us the fetus was not viable, and therefore perform a D&C.
That event is a whole other thread all together.
I know the time will be right for my son to join us. Only God and he know when that will be.
My brother told me that it is Gods will. Well, that's all well and good, but it wasn't mine. Obviously I am not the boss of me.

I guess this time around, my body did what it needed to do. I am glad that it was not interfered with.

My thoughts and prayers go out to all you mamas who have suffered and lost those children you have created. Its not an event that sits easy for many, and is one that needs to be handled individually. I know that a loss such as this cannot be compared to anything else in the world.
To create a life and not live in the moment of that creation can only best be described in my opinion, as devistating.
Just doing some cleansing and soul searching right now. Thanks for listening.


----------

